

This Fireplace video (netflix) makes me smile. Simple, yet demanded. - tomrod
https://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Fireplace_for_Your_Home/70222873?locale=en-US

======
jennmalm
This is actually one of netflix's better movies. Better content is years away.

~~~
tomrod
Hah!

